# Corvid breeders?



## w86 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of any Corvid breeders that sell Common Ravens or Carrion Crows in England or Scotland? Or if they're even legal to own in the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

hi there theres been a few threads on this so it may be useful if you use the search function, : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Try looking on birdtrek or in the Cage & Aviary Birds paper on Thursday


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

both birds are legalto keep as long as close rung well its safe to have them close rung as the law states british birds can only be sold if they are close rung and they can only be gifted if they are not close rung but i for one would not like to argue a court over a non rung bird 

bird trader bird mart ibr cage and avirey mag and bird trek and you never know bid4bird may have one good look 


ther is one on bird trader


----------

